# Mass Air Flow Sensor? Crankshaft Position Sensor? Both? Neither? Stuck



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a 1997 Nissan 4x4 manual transmission that I'm having issues with.
Here's the scenario:

The truck starts and idles fine the problem starts when you drive it. After about 20 min of driving at various speeds and rpms the truck will cut out under load. If you put it in neutral, it will idles rough and the minute you put it in gear and release the clutch it wants to die. 

So far I have replaced the distributor cap and rotor, spark plugs, and plug wires. I have also taken apart the throttle body and cleaned it out. 

Here are two videos of it:

The first is it idling after it started to act up (I was on my way to the gas station)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_2EUPSG7pk&feature=youtu.be

The second is me putting it into gear and releasing the clutch with gas like normal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj_5HbhNfio&feature=youtu.be

Thanks for the help


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Anything done to the truck just prior to the problem?

Any diagnostic codes? The good thing is that the problem is repeatable. I would have a trusted shop look at the various OBD-II readings while the problem is happening. Good luck.

Tom


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

I apologize, I did have the codes ran at the local parts store after it happened and I was able to drive get it there. The codes were the mass air flow sensor and the fuel temp sensor


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

In Fail Safe Mode, the ECU will cause difficult driveability in the 1500 - 2600 RPM range.

If you have codes, you are in Fail Safe Mode.

Either clean or replace the MAF sensor. If you clean it, use a cleaner specifically designed for the MAF. Other cleaners can leave a film on the wire that will throw off the readings.

Be careful not to touch the MAF wire! You can get oil on it from your finger tips (throw off the readings) or break that wire.

Check the contact points for the MAF wiring. They get corroded. If the connection is bad, the ECU can't read the signal.

Do the same cleaning on the fuel temperature sensor's contact points.

After you have cleaned or replaced everything, pull the Positive (+) battery post off for about 30 seconds to clear the codes in the ECU (unless you know how to clear the codes), and then take her for another drive.

If you still get Fail Safe Mode, pull the codes again. Since you have 2 codes now, you may only have 1 left.


----------

